# looking to crew ''n learn around boston



## hrae (Oct 9, 2003)

*looking to crew ''''n learn around boston*

hi,
i am looking for opportunities to crew on weekdays (i work most weekends) in the boston area. 
n. shore & s. shore also ok.

i''m a beginner but not a total beginner. i have two summers on centerboards and one on rhodes 19''s. only one capsize and three knockdowns.
also, i did a one week womanship course.

i''m an easygoing, middle child, pisces. feed me chocolate and i''m happy.
by the time you read this i will be 43.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 26, 2000)

*looking to crew ''''n learn around boston*

Hi Hrae,

Try this website (www.pelagicsailingclub.org).

As a non-landed social sailing club, the specific purpose is to get crews together with skippers, and alternatively, for qualified skippers to have a source of able crew.

It sounds like, based on your comments, that you''d be eligible to apply as a crew applicant.

We tend to meet at the Savin Hill Yacht club on the 3rd Thursday of most months from April to October, except Novmember is the 2nd or 4th Thursday.

I''m not 43 anymore, but I used to be (once). 

Come check us out. The club has been around about 45 years, and a few of the older members have also.

Our next "Crew" eligible meeting will be the 25th of March, which is a planning meeting for the year. It''s a great time to meet people and see what the plans are!

Fair Winds,

Bob


----------



## hrae (Oct 9, 2003)

*looking to crew ''''n learn around boston*

Thanks so much!
--
hrae


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*looking to crew ''''n learn around boston*

I have never crewed and I am interested in learning. Are there any suggestions as to the best place in Boston to learn?
Thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*looking to crew ''''n learn around boston*

Speaking strictly downtown Boston:

You can do it the informal way by crewing on racing boats. Look for a club with an active racing program. Call a couple of clubs and ask about posting "Crew available" notices. Be honest about your lack of experience; if you can offer offer good attitude and willingness to work hard and show up regularly and on time, that already makes you valuable.

You can also take classes. There are two major commercial operations on Boston Harbor: "Boston Harbor Sailing Club" and "Boston Sailing Center" They both seem to have pretty good reputations; I have met instructors with only one, "Boston Harbor Sailing Club" and they seem to be quite good. That''s not to dis the other operation; I just don''t happen to know them. As always, there''s a lot of variability between one individual''s style and another, and different styles work for different folks.

There are also community based clubs -- Community Boating right on the Charles river has taught thousands and thousands of people how to sail over the years. Some newer community organizations are Courageous Sailing Center in Charlestown, and Piers Park Sailing Center in East Boston.


----------



## 39512 (Mar 30, 2004)

*looking to crew ''''n learn around boston*

I can certainly help you out. E-mail is [email protected] I manage 2 boats in Boston that race every Wedn. and one that does a full race program (50 races). Another boat also day cruises every Tues. afternoon from Charlestown.


----------



## gdelrosa (Jun 22, 2004)

*looking to crew ''''n learn around boston*

Hello,

I''m a beginner completing my Masters 30 course and would like to crew during the weekends. Please let me know a day or two in advance.

Gino del Rosario


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*looking to crew ''''n learn around boston*

I am an experienced sailor/crew on small boats looking to hook up with someone for racing or just sailing in the boston area. (mostly looking for experience) I am available on weekends. was trained at the boston sailing center on Solings.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If anyone is interested in crewing, either weekends or weekdays, I would love to have you onboard... The boat is a 28' trimaran, and is located down in Fairhaven, MA. I am based out of Metrowest Boston, near the D-green line T, so if you want to catch a ride with me to and from the boat, that is a possibility as well. PM me if you're interested.

BTW, most of the people over at Boston Sailing Center are gems to work with...


----------

